

Ask HN: Is the Mac App Store the Death of Homebrew? - shearjashub

Homebrew is wonderful, as we all know, but it calls itself the missing package manager for OSX, referring to the wonderful Linux package manager.  And I agree, that is pretty much what it is.  However, won't the Mac App Store do the same thing in GUI form?  Will there be apps you can install with homebrew (or other pm's like it) that you can't install with the app store, or vise versa?  Is the Lion eventually going to eat homebrew?
======
hasenj
Not sure what Homebrew is (not a mac user myself), but the App Store is
intended for stand-alone (portable?) apps. The rules forbid libraries and
system utilities.

So, if homebrew is anything like the debian package manager, then no, the
AppStore probably won't kill it; at least not now.

------
timinman
From what I've read so far, Apple has got rules about what kind of programs go
into the app store, for example they have to be packaged with Xcode (correct
me if I'm wrong).

I doubt they'll have the unix-based utilities most people use Homebrew for.

